

Ask HN: Would a website that shows the tech stacks of nearby companies useful? - willemmuller

I&#x27;m working on a side project that&#x27;s interesting and  useful to me.<p>- 50% of jobs aren&#x27;t advertised. This can help tech jobseekers seek out employers who match their tech skills but aren&#x27;t openly hiring
 - Shows languages, databases and all other commonly used tech products in an organization
 - Jobseekers can potentially bypass recruiters and negotiate better rates<p>Would this be useful to anyone else?
======
nostrademons
There are a bunch of these already:

[http://stackshare.io/stacks](http://stackshare.io/stacks)

[http://techstacks.io/](http://techstacks.io/)

[https://startupstack.io/](https://startupstack.io/)

StackShare is the big one in the space.

~~~
willemmuller
Thanks - couldnt find this before

